# I am thinking about selling t-shirts at...



## DinoPr (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi!

I am thinking about selling t-shirts at the local flea market. 
I would like to sell tees with the religious stock transfer designs on them.
T-shirts for man and women. 
Can someone advice me what brand , style and colors of t-shirts to purchase? 
Thank you!


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

alot of t's are for both male and female. I think gildan and jerzee make a female and male shirt that are in both the same colors. have a look at bodek and rhodes and see what are the same shirts for both male and female.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

My past experience with flea markets was that is was not worth the effort....Folks wanted to pay less than my cost for items I tried to sell....


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with Royce, you will have to sell them cheap.


----------

